# knowledge



## Humm (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;FiygbihliC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiygbihliC8[/video]



All around the world. In every country, and in every city. Death and destruction is spreading. For everyday that goes by evil is getting closer to victory. We have to fight back. We have to fight for peace and beauty. We have to fight for all we love and stand for. 


The existence of evil have to be destroyed. The sword might protect us for the moment, but not even the mightiest sword can stop the spreading of death and destruction. The strongest defence against evil is the human brain. The human brain have a defence that nothing can break down, knowledge my friend. When mother nature is on fire the human brain sets in action. With all the knowledge that exists in our brain we defend our own mother. Death will never reach the beauty in the world as long as we use our knowledge. 


With the power of knowledge we fight back against the darkness. With the power of knowledge nothing can defeat us. We know how to stop death and destruction. We know how to keep it away from the beauty that exist in this world, but even the unstoppable have a weakness, you my friend. Knowledge cannot protect us if we do not have it inside ourselves. You are not born with knowledge. You have to earn the knowledge. You have to spend time to learn how you are going to use your knowledge as a defence. Remember knowledge will protect you from anything, but you have to earn it.


----------



## dither (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah well, good luck with that.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sorry, what is this all about? I am confused.


----------



## Humm (Mar 24, 2014)

I just wrote something quickly. It made sense when i wrote it. Didn't want to edit it.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 24, 2014)

First time I read your piece a few days ago I was hit with the knowledge of love, pure love, unconditional love. The most powerful love in all space, time. 
A love to be strived for. A love we have not attained yet. Is that how we conquer evil, to understand it, to forgive it, to teach it love?


----------

